
World's first tourist 'Spaceport'(Virgin) - keyle
http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/inside-the-worlds-first-tourist-spaceport/story-e6frfq80-1225943280099
======
nevster
So awesome - any bets on how long before they do the intercontinental flights?
I'm thinking 10 years.

